# Long term storage advice needed: Agave Sweetener



## Atilla (Feb 3, 2016)

Local Grocery store going out of business, 50% off. So I stocked up on a few gallons of Agave sweetener. I'm assuming that it will store and last similarly to sugar, syrup, honey, etc. I.E. practically forever.

First question is: Anybody think I'm wrong to assume the Agave will store well, similar to sugar or Honey?

I believe that it will and in fact I am worried about the plastic jug it was packed in from the factory. It's a typical gallon jug, shaped like a bleach jug, but opaque like a milk jug. I have a large supply of glass gallon jars that apple juice came in. I am thinking about repackaging the agave into glass juice jugs. The reason is that I don't trusty the plastic container long term.

Second question is: Would be worth breaking the factory seal to move the Agave sweetener into glass containers?

My storage environment is inside, fairly constant 60-78 degrees, A/C dependent. Light and moisture are easily controllable.

Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Ditch the idea and convert the Agave to Tequila!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I did some quick research... 

the agave is pasteurized before it is put into a container so if you move it...the clock starts ticking even faster, unless you can re-pasteurize it

in the container it is presently, you will get about 2-4 years

honey will last forever

white sugar might get hard but it should never spoil.

so after some quick research I would say it is not a god long term prep... YMMV


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Ditch the idea and convert the Agave to Tequila!


great idea... add some yeast and water let it ferment... agave wine


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Maine Marine........where is the best place to buy Mylar bags ?


----------



## Atilla (Feb 3, 2016)

LOL, I'm not going to leave making Tequila to my own abilities...

I actually could pressure can it, which I think would be fine because of the high sugar content. But I'm not convinced I need too. This stuff is syrup, I've never seen anything that is 90% *tose spoil. The reason I bought it in the first place was to have redundancy for honey, rice syrup, and sugar that I already have. I think I will experiment for the 2 years I've got until it "officially" expires.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

agave is not the healthiest choice but whatever have at it
it should last several years


----------

